# France and Germany warn users not to use Internet Explorer



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Topic says it all. FULL ARTICLE HERE.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I like the update: 
*After Google hack, Microsoft asks users to abandon IE6, XP*

Translation: Our old stuff is crap. Try our new stuff. :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Marlin Guy said:


> I like the update:
> *After Google hack, Microsoft asks users to abandon IE6, XP*
> 
> Translation: Our old stuff is crap. Try our new stuff. :lol:


No kidding...they're only several years behind. :eek2:


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Not the best marketing strategy when your strongest selling points are the inadequacies of the previous versions.

Looks like MS is taking a page from the Dominos Pizza playbook. :nono2:


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

Marlin Guy said:


> Not the best marketing strategy when your strongest selling points are the inadequacies of the previous versions.
> 
> Looks like MS is taking a page from the Dominos Pizza playbook. :nono2:


In my book, it worked for Hardee's/Carl Jr.'s...

Their burgers were crap till about 10 years ago...then they advertised the crud out of their new thick burgers and such. Apologizing for their previous 'bad' burgers and to try Hardee's again...


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

ncxcstud said:


> In my book, it worked for Hardee's/Carl Jr.'s...
> 
> Their burgers were crap till about 10 years ago...then they advertised the crud out of their new thick burgers and such. Apologizing for their previous 'bad' burgers and to try Hardee's again...


Yeah, it does work. We tried the new Domino's, and it's now our standard pizza. We never ordered from them before.

It's well past time to get rid of IE6. Me personally, I say upgrade to IE8 but use the latest Firefox or Chrome.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

MS has been urging and promoting users to upgrade for years. IE8 and even 7 are good browsers that are just fine in security. It is kinda like saying firefox is bad since versions 1.X and 2.X have tons of security flaws (which they do)...well duh, that is why there are new versions.

and FYI, all the browsers out there have security flaws and holes that remain unpatched, and as a historical track record IE has one of the best records for fixing things quickly and effectively.

In any event, the biggest flaw I see here is that this is coming from McAfee....ugh do I hate them. Their AV software is terrible and so behind the times these days. I cannot tell you how many systems "protected" by McAfee I have had to clean up after they have gotten hammered with viruses.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Grentz said:


> and as a historical track record IE has one of the best records for fixing things quickly and effectively.


If I had that much practice at the piano I'd be an accomplished master too! :grin:


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Marlin Guy said:


> If I had that much practice at the piano I'd be an accomplished master too! :grin:


:thats:!rolling Good one.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Marlin Guy said:


> If I had that much practice at the piano I'd be an accomplished master too! :grin:


The sad thing though is that they are more effective at it, thus more secure many times. Firefox has had some serious flaws in the past which have made it more insecure than IE.

IE is not really any worse than any of them, it just falls under the most attack and thus the holes get brought out quicker.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

There are still schmucks running Windows 95 or Win ME. This small number of users exposes us to a lot of risk.

IE6 is similar - it's as obsolete as Win 95/Win ME.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

That's why I use Chrome. I have IE8 just for the sites that will only display with a later version of IE but not with Chrome.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Try telling that to the companies that are locked down to IE6, won't allow the install of Firefox due to maint issues, and have apps that will only work with IE6. Oh, and the coders of those apps left years ago.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

And those problems go back to MS trying to rewrite web standards instead of following them.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Mark Holtz said:


> Try telling that to the companies that are locked down to IE6, won't allow the install of Firefox due to maint issues, and have apps that will only work with IE6. Oh, and the coders of those apps left years ago.





Marlin Guy said:


> And those problems go back to MS trying to rewrite web standards instead of following them.


Stuff that is in the past and still being worked on to rectify, but limited to specific companies that know the situation they are in and are working on a much higher level with this stuff to move into the future (in most cases). Honestly you can not continue to call IE a bad browser because of that though and for the general public that has no effect as they should be running either IE7 or 8 at this point, no reason not to besides laziness.

It is like saying Satellite TV is bad because you have to use large C-Band Dishes and motorized mounts.

There is also more to the reason why MS differed from web standards in the past. It is a TON different than it is today, and some of the things they did were to enable more functionality (the web technologies that exist today were not there back when), while others were malicious in nature (against competitors). Again though, this is past history.

I agree with reasons for corporations not to always implement alternative browsers like Firefox, they bring their own complications for IT.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

ncxcstud said:


> In my book, it worked for Hardee's/Carl Jr.'s...


It didn't work for Chevrolet.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Grentz said:


> Honestly you can not continue to call IE a bad browser because of that though and for the general public that has no effect as they should be running either IE7 or 8 at this point, no reason not to besides laziness.


If IE6 wasn't the first (and possibly only) version that Microsoft really pushed people to write their applications software to, I might buy that argument. As long as it is apparent that Microsoft continues to engage in trying to subvert/pervert the standards (or simply proclaim that their browsers are "standards compliant"), users should be very concerned.

The fact that this problem exists in ALL versions of IE from 5.x forward calls into question its underlying design philosophy and that's not something that anyone should casually dismiss.

Now that we know that Microsoft has known about this weakness since September, it confirms what the nay-sayers have asserted all along: there is no problem until Microsoft develops and fix at which point it isn't a problem and Microsoft pretends that they're on top of it. How many other such issues are they not telling us about?


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

harsh said:


> If IE6 wasn't the first (and possibly only) version that Microsoft really pushed people to write their applications software to, I might buy that argument. As long as it is apparent that Microsoft continues to engage in trying to subvert/pervert the standards (or simply proclaim that their browsers are "standards compliant"), users should be very concerned.
> 
> The fact that this problem exists in ALL versions of IE from 5.x forward calls into question its underlying design philosophy and that's not something that anyone should casually dismiss.
> 
> Now that we know that Microsoft has known about this weakness since September, it confirms what the nay-sayers have asserted all along: there is no problem until Microsoft develops and fix at which point it isn't a problem and Microsoft pretends that they're on top of it. How many other such issues are they not telling us about?


Beautifully stated, sir.
Please enjoy a cold beer .... it's on me!


----------

